# Colson Loop Tail . . . Cheap !



## onecatahula (Apr 17, 2017)

45 bucks !
(not mine)

https://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/bik/6090081857.html


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 17, 2017)

Yea but its a Colson @fordmike65 !


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 17, 2017)

Buddy of mine in Portland was supposed to pick this up last week. Guess he passed on it.


----------



## Boris (Apr 17, 2017)

Story goes that it's in pretty sorry shape. Looks like at best it would be a break even bike.


----------



## vincev (Apr 17, 2017)

Dave Marko said:


> Story goes that it's in pretty sorry shape. Looks like at best it would be a break even bike.



WOW,you passed at that price.I would have grabbed it just in parts.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Apr 21, 2017)

Heck, I could have used the forks.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 21, 2017)

BLWNMNY said:


> Heck, I could have used the forks.



No dice. 24"


----------



## BLWNMNY (Apr 21, 2017)

I guess it is, didn't even notice that.


----------



## mrg (Apr 21, 2017)

Ya that's what I call a true LOOP TAIL even if it is a 24 in., my long time projects a Olympic


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 22, 2017)

Has anyone picked this up yet?


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 22, 2017)

bentwoody66 said:


> Has anyone picked this up yet?



Link still works...

* Pre-War Colson Loop Tail Bicycle - $45 (SE)  hide this posting*
image 1 of 6






















I have a Vintage Colson prewar Colson Looptail. It takes 24 inch wheels. It is in rough shape, selling it for parts. It has been repainted, is missing the front wheel, the right side chainstay on the frame is bent, and one pedal is welded on, so the crank would need to be cut to remove the front chainring. It has an original Colson rim (hub would need rebuild), lucky 7 seatpost (will fit full sized Colson), handlebar stem (will fit full size Colson), the bars are Torrington, and has a skiptooth front rear sprockets and chain. The saddle is off of a 1950's bike; the seat pan doesn't appear to be rusted through, so it can be reupholstered. Please text 971.331.2134


----------



## fatbike (Jun 4, 2020)

Let’s say I have had too much time on my hands lately. I stumbled across this posting, and I did pass it on after buying it with the seller, he was accomidating, it was shot and broken in places beyond repair. Here is how it ended up in someone else's hands afterwards. I also remember now that the pedal axles were welded onto the crank hanger and some other goofy repairs.


----------



## mrg (Jun 4, 2020)

No more loop tail, that was the neatest part of the frame


----------



## Boris (Jun 4, 2020)

mrg said:


> No more loop tail, that was the neatest part of the frame




It's still there. I like what they did with this bike so far (except maybe the fork).


----------



## fatbike (Jun 4, 2020)

Boris said:


> It's still there. I like what they did with this bike so far (except maybe the fork).



Right up your alley huh Dave. I think it went well. Can’t remember exactly the name of whom bought this now but know I did buy a CT bike from this person prior of this.


----------

